# Lyft new terms of service update default tipping option added



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

Got this email today from Lyft.

"To reflect new ride options and features, we're updating our Terms of Service ("Terms"). Changes include language to address bike and scooter offerings, default tipping options for drivers, and our wheelchair policy. Terms regarding the Lyft referral program, dispute resolution, intellectual property licenses, and confidentiality have also been updated.

The updated Terms will go into effect for all users on August 26, 2019. You can review these Terms in full here. "

Interestingly this might actually be the first thing Lyft has done to actually increase pay

*Tips*. Following a ride, you may elect to tip your Driver in cash or through the Lyft application. *You may also elect to set a default tip amount or percentage through the app*; Any tips will be provided entirely to the applicable Driver.

Anyone notice any other changes that affect us drivers?


----------



## jjub40 (Aug 11, 2017)

Tips??? Lyft will tip more likely than Uber. At least with Lyft if they say “I’ll tip you in the app” and they don’t you can rate them lower unlike Stuber.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

SubaruLegacy said:


> Got this email today from Lyft.
> 
> "To reflect new ride options and features, we're updating our Terms of Service ("Terms"). Changes include language to address bike and scooter offerings, default tipping options for drivers, and our wheelchair policy. Terms regarding the Lyft referral program, dispute resolution, intellectual property licenses, and confidentiality have also been updated.
> 
> ...


Whatever percentage this brings up earnings, that's how much the next pay cut will be.



jjub40 said:


> Tips??? Lyft will tip more likely than Uber. At least with Lyft if they say "I'll tip you in the app" and they don't you can rate them lower unlike Stuber.


You should be rating everyone one star.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Rating one star wont help.. after it dips under the Mendoza line, pax just has name , but no ratings.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

SubaruLegacy said:


> Got this email today from Lyft.
> 
> "To reflect new ride options and features, we're updating our Terms of Service ("Terms"). Changes include language to address bike and scooter offerings, default tipping options for drivers, and our wheelchair policy. Terms regarding the Lyft referral program, dispute resolution, intellectual property licenses, and confidentiality have also been updated.
> 
> ...


Too much to read on TOS. What is the deal on WHEELCHAIRS?


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Damn I thought they added default tipping months ago.

Go figure


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Too much to read on TOS. What is the deal on WHEELCHAIRS?


LYFT:
"Drivers who found to have unreasonably refused to transport passengers with lightweight wheelchairs that can be dismantled or folded are liable to be removed as drivers on the Lyft platform."

ME:
I have never seen a "lightweight" wheelchair.

I am not taking any responsibility for dismantling or for that matter reassembling anyone's medical device(s).

I have absolutely nothing against people with disabilities, but I am not going to be in any way held legally responsible or liable, if for example, someone's wheelchair suddenly collapses because it was not assembled properly.

Further, I am not going to be held legally responsible or liable if someone falls onto the ground or otherwise compounds any previous injury while getting into or out of their wheelchair while attempting to get into or out of my vehicle.

END RESULT:
Ride with a service where the personnel are trained and equipped to handle you and your wheelchair.

I am a ride share driver. My duties end at getting you safely from point A to point B.

I'd rather be deactivated then owned by someone financially for the rest of my life.


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> LYFT:
> "Drivers who found to have unreasonably refused to transport passengers with lightweight wheelchairs that can be dismantled or folded are liable to be removed as drivers on the Lyft platform."
> 
> ME:
> ...


I finally received Lyft's new Terms of Service notice today.

In response to the Wheelchair Policy, I wrote this e-mail to Lyft Support at 9:00 am this morning:

_I have two questions concerning Lyft's wheelchair policy.

1. If I am required to disassemble a wheelchair in order for it to fit into my vehicle, am I also required to reassemble it upon reaching the rider's destination?

2. If I reassemble a wheelchair at the completion of a ride, and I do so incorrectly and the rider is injured as a result of incorrect assembly, will Lyft be responsible for any and all claims of the rider and hold me harmless?_

I have yet to receive a reply from Lyft Support, and if and when I do, I will post it here.
_
_


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Why write that? No Lyft laywer would touch it. No chairs.


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> Why write that? No Lyft laywer would touch it. *No chairs.*


I wrote it for my own clarification.

What do you mean by, "No chairs?"


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Just say no to wheelchairs. Got to be the easiest shuffle on earth.

And I am not being insensitive here. Ride share is not for appropriate for special needs. For many reasons.

It should be a law that Lyft needs to make 10% of its drivers have vans that are wheelchair accessible.


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> Just say no to wheelchairs. Got to be the easiest shuffle on earth.


In 3600 rides, I have given 3 rides where passengers required the transport of a wheel chair. It's not a huge number, but I still don't like doing it.

However, with each ride, the passenger has texted me in-app advising me a wheelchair would be needed to be transported. I always write back with, "We'll see if it fits."

I'm not sure it's the easiest shuffle on Earth.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

The guy can't run after you in a fit of rage and trash your car or do you bodily harm.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

Another Ant said:


> In 3600 rides, I have given 3 rides where passengers required the transport of a wheel chair. It's not a huge number, but I still don't like doing it.
> 
> However, with each ride, the passenger has texted me in-app advising me a wheelchair would be needed to be transported. I always write back with, "We'll see if it fits."
> 
> I'm not sure it's the easiest shuffle on Earth.


Yea I will say I've never had a wheelchair in 1900 rides, and I drive in Miami, so there's definitely no shortage of elderly pax. I have had crutches twice, both times were college kids with partying accidents. I have had maybe half a dozen "service" dogs. and 1 crazy cat lady who snuck a hidden cat in a bag hidden under a jacket...and then proceeded to try to get it to out of the bag and onto the seat...during a 3 individual person pool ride.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> The guy can't run after you in a fit of rage and trash your car or do you bodily harm.


Some of these wheelchair bound people can do some pretty amazing stuff in their chair. You might want to rethink that statement. :roflmao:


----------



## Arete2 (Jul 18, 2019)

Another Ant said:


> I finally received Lyft's new Terms of Service notice today.
> 
> In response to the Wheelchair Policy, I wrote this e-mail to Lyft Support at 9:00 am this morning:
> 
> ...


Please do, and thank you for that. That's pretty important information they may not have thought through. If, as 'contractors' we're responsible for disassembly/reassembly issues, that's a potentially huge legal liability drivers are being asked to assume with no training, compensation, or protection. As* SinTaxERROR* implies, it's not a matter of discriminating against disabled PAX, but a safety issue.

You cannot ask drivers to risk people's health and lives, period. The key word there in the T&C is 'unreasonable'; if I'm unqualified to work with a medical apparatus of any sort I'm not going to put anyone in harm's way, myself included. And penalizing me for making the correct legal and ethical choice is patently absurd.


----------

